# Macrobrachium Sp. (Spider Shrimp) behaving badly



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They love their caves and are very territorial, in this photo another male was challenging this one for rights to his cave.










These guys are the cichlids of the shrimp world










I was doing some plant trimming while several females made raids on the filter tube looking for snacks. At first I thought they were stuck until I watched several trips by different individuals going on.










I can see why they are nicknamed spider shrimp, luckily they are just as entertaining as they are creepy.










I often find them posturing at my back and will chase my fingers on the glass. As well as when they are in the tank. They will sit happily in the palm of my hand if there's food in it.

Whenever they do this all that comes to mind is...

*Do you want karate!?! *


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

those pics make me miss claude 

they are so cute.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those ones are cool , Where did you find them.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Those ones are cool , Where did you find them.


Thanks Pat, they came from Laos.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Katalyst said:


> Thanks Pat, they came from Laos.


When were you there LOL 

Great looking shrimp and the pic's are funny

thanks for sharing


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Jackson said:


> When were you there LOL
> 
> Great looking shrimp and the pic's are funny
> 
> thanks for sharing


Haven't been there yet but its on the list.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> those pics make me miss claude
> 
> they are so cute.


Cute in an evil sort of way. But yes they are cute and very entertaining critters.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha those are awesome!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice, i had a few shrimp that were similer looking, Chameleon shrimp. Scientific name im unsure but males had One Huge claw compaired to females if that helps lol. they have great personalitys for shrimp i think .


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Kate, we had these at the shop about a year ago, I picked up a pair but lost them to Fungus. Good to see that you are working with them.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Hey Kate, we had these at the shop about a year ago, I picked up a pair but lost them to Fungus. Good to see that you are working with them.


Thanks Will I have several types of macro's now. I love 'em!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tropicana said:


> Very nice, i had a few shrimp that were similer looking, Chameleon shrimp. Scientific name im unsure but males had One Huge claw compaired to females if that helps lol. they have great personalitys for shrimp i think .


Thanks Kelly, I have them positively ID'd.  I just figured I wouldn't bore the rest of you with my shrimp geekiness.  Plus their nickname is a lot cooler sounding.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol i didnt mean your shrimp i was talking about the ones i had in the past, they looked similer i just wasent sure. and yes they have a awsome nickname lol.


----------

